
Recommendation on hardware configuration to get started? (1 or 2 boxes?) - chandrab

======
chandrab
I wanted to get some thoughts on what sort of hardware configuration I would
need to get kicked off (1U colo). Do I need 1 web+1 db server day 1? firewall
box?

~~~
nostrademons
We're basically starting with the cheapest dedicated server we could find
(single $79/month Celeron from GoDaddy). No, it won't stand up to any
significant load. However, there's really no reason to pay a lot of money
upfront when you have no idea whether your idea will even be popular at all.
Might as well save the cash up front, and expand once you know what sort of
load you'll be facing.

We keep all our config files in Subversion and try to automate as much of the
setup process as is possible. Hopefully that'll let us expand quickly if we
need to upgrade to a bigger box or split over multiple machines.

